# مصطلحات النفط والغاز



## المنسي2 (14 يوليو 2010)

اود الحصول على قاموس للمصطلحات النفطية
اتمنى الرد باسرع وقت ممكن
شكرا:34:


----------



## eng.m.mohsen (16 يوليو 2010)




----------



## محمود مندو (17 يوليو 2010)

*تفضل يا أخي المنسي2
هذا ما وجدت بعد بحث واسع في النت
هنا
رجاء أخبرني إذا لم تستفيد منه أو 
إذا كان غير مفيد لك
لكي أبحث لك عن غيره
بس إن شاء الله تستفيد منه*


----------



## شاكر الاطرقجي (25 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور والله يحفظكم


----------



## مهندس عمادالحديثي (26 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hazem-z (6 أغسطس 2010)

القاموس ضعيف و ياريت فيه احسن منه


----------



## nader20367 (23 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المنسي2 (24 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور وماقصرت
وجزاك الله خيرا
واذا يوجد جديد بلغنا وتسلم


----------



## حومصي (24 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
ووفقك لكل خير


----------



## عبدالوهاب ع الرحمن (10 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Kamaran200 (7 أبريل 2013)

أود الإطلاع على هذا القاموس


----------

